# People by newbie



## Dreaminon (Nov 26, 2016)

Hey I just discovered the joy of drawing and am looking for tips on improving. The art on this site is impressive .. Thanks in advance for the feedback!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Why do people lie about how much experience they have?


----------



## Dreaminon (Nov 26, 2016)

Well I guess I will take that as a compliment. Thank you, but I started learning to draw about 6 months ago via tutorials. I would like to continue learning, and the best way to do that is feedback and critiques from artists that know what they are talking about.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

yeah beginners for example usually dont even know you can highlight with white charcoal etc. but nevermind that - if you want critique or feedback you need to be more specific.
what did you try to accomplish - where is/ was the problem - what information are you looking for. without providing anyting i wrote you will be limited to subjectiv opinions which might
be helpful too but very limited. you will benefit much more being open about where you struggle at what you try creating.

cheers


----------



## MedicalIllustrator (Nov 29, 2016)

Great work with graphite. Hair is usually very hard to render.


----------



## Dreaminon (Nov 26, 2016)

When I started drawing I got a charcoal set and the white seemed like a logical addition to create highlights.. I am looking for thoughts on proportions, shading, realism. I believe that I over work the art and feminism its overall look. And when it looks right to me, I become unsure because I don't know what right is. I have decided to take an art class to obtain the answers I need. I want to understand what style I am drawing and work to improve within that style. I don't have a good base for any of the information I want, so classes where I can do ongoing education is what I need. Thank you for taking the time to respond!


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

alright - first things first : dont worry about your style. it comes with ability naturally. so good news : it will come automatically and for free. bad news you never notice when it arrived but eventually you realize that it arrived ^^

i dont believe that you really need to take classes because you can get all information for free with the internet and there is lots of ways to sink money where you dont need to. joining an active community thats purpose is to help each other will get you far without spending money and it will give you confidence becuase you can chat with like minded people.


----------

